# Looking for Specialty Tire



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I've borrowed an old motor home for my hunt and need to find a spare tire for it. Problem is, it's a 8.00-16.5 LT and I understand they don't even make that tire anymore. So I'm hoping maybe someone has a used one laying around that they'd like to turn into some quick cash or maybe somebody has a lead for me... new, used, whatever.

I just know from experience that if I dare run up the mountain without a spare, you can bet I'll get a flat.

Thanks!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just check some tire shops, it might suprise you at what they may have for you. If you can't find anything I would take a 12 volt compressor and a plug kit along with a few cans of fix a flat. That way as long as you don't blow a large hole in the tire you should be able to take care of it yourself.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would think that there would be a comparable replacement; maybe a place like Henderson's who deal with a lot of RV's and axles, etc. could help??


----------



## SagebrushRR (May 20, 2012)

They still make them but most places don't keep them in stock. Quick search on google turned up nextag.com, but any tire shop should be able to order them.


----------

